# Female looking for a room to rent



## KillerJules (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi, I am a professional employed female looking to move to Brixton or the surrounding area for at least 6 months. I am over 35 yrs, non-smoker, very considerate and respectful of others and my environment, and I would like to move closer to work whilst I work my backside off to save up a deposit for a place of my own. I have a fair bit of stuff so a good sized double room would be ideal. I do not mind being a lodger (currently doing that), but would prefer an adult-only environment; pets no prob, in fact a cat/dog would be a bonus! I am sociable, witty (okay, I tell rubbish jokes which only make me laugh), and generally a positive and amiable type. Can provide references and not just because my current landlady wants to get rid of me! I'm not a Womble, so struggling with the amount of underground travel at present. Would love to hear from anyone who can help or wishes to know more about me before they consider letting me into their home.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 1, 2011)

Comic sans? 
Witty? 
Amiable?
Not a Womble?
Struggling? 
Killer?
Loves to hear from anyone?

Sounds great. 
You can stay at my place.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Aug 1, 2011)

Fuck that typeface.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Aug 1, 2011)

shurely you should bone it in the typeface...


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 1, 2011)

Reassuring username.


----------



## Mation (Aug 1, 2011)

The chances of anyone biting, KillerJ, are approximately zero.


----------



## T & P (Aug 1, 2011)

10 pages


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 1, 2011)

A couple of threads that may be more on point and which don't attract the General Forum humourists:


http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/threads/84631-*Brixton-flatshare-thread/page16

http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/threads/48593-Flatshares/page24


----------



## madzone (Aug 1, 2011)

You can come and live with me


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Aug 1, 2011)

She'll still be hugely hampered by the comic sans.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 1, 2011)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> shurely you should bone it in the typeface...


 
Only if it is bold. I'm not being the woman.


----------



## Mation (Aug 1, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> A couple of threads that may be more on point and which don't attract the General Forum humourists:
> 
> 
> http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/threads/84631-*Brixton-flatshare-thread/page16
> ...


I think a thread on trolls might be more appropriate.


----------



## bluestreak (Aug 1, 2011)

hi killerjules, i might have a spare room for you.  

yrs, fred west


----------



## Miss Caphat (Aug 1, 2011)

this is awesome


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Aug 1, 2011)

"She's not a Womble"?  I'm sorry, but if anyone is going to flatshare at Melly Towers, they have to be a kitted-up anarcho who's prepared to out-kettle Plod at a moment's notice.

I bet she loves Mumford and Sons too


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 1, 2011)

bluestreak said:


> hi killerjules, i might have a spare room for you.
> 
> yrs, albert fish



Albert Fish wouldn't have been interested.


----------



## bluestreak (Aug 1, 2011)

jules might be short for julian.

no wait, it's not.  oh well.


----------



## newme (Aug 1, 2011)

bluestreak said:


> hi killerjules, i might have a spare room for you.
> 
> yrs, albert fish



Interesting Albert Fish, being as you died 75 years ago Im not sure about the validity of this offer..


----------



## bluestreak (Aug 1, 2011)

dead serial killers won't come and kill you for pretending to be them on the internets.


----------



## red rose (Aug 1, 2011)

Did anyone else mouseover this thread first, think "this will go well..." and only discover the comic-sans-bonus when they eventually opened it?


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Aug 1, 2011)

Steel☼Icarus said:


> Albert Fish wouldn't have been interested.


 
You're right - Richard Speck is much more like it.


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Aug 1, 2011)

And anyway, she hasn't mentioned anything about her favourite type of Findus Crispy Pancake.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 1, 2011)

red rose said:


> Did anyone else mouseover this thread first, think "this will go well..." and only discover the comic-sans-bonus when they eventually opened it?



Yes.


----------



## editor (Aug 1, 2011)

KillerJules said:


> Hi, I am a professional employed female looking to move to Brixton or the surrounding area for at least 6 months. I am over 35 yrs, non-smoker, very considerate and respectful of others and my environment, and I would like to move closer to work whilst I work my backside off to save up a deposit for a place of my own. I have a fair bit of stuff so a good sized double room would be ideal. I do not mind being a lodger (currently doing that), but would prefer an adult-only environment; pets no prob, in fact a cat/dog would be a bonus! I am sociable, witty (okay, I tell rubbish jokes which only make me laugh), and generally a positive and amiable type. Can provide references and not just because my current landlady wants to get rid of me! I'm not a Womble, so struggling with the amount of underground travel at present. Would love to hear from anyone who can help or wishes to know more about me before they consider letting me into their home.


Moved to Brixton noticeboard forum.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Aug 2, 2011)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Only if it is bold. I'm not being the woman.


 
you'd have to be bold to bone your killer ...


----------



## Badgers (Aug 2, 2011)

> Would love to hear from anyone who can help *or wishes to know more about me* before they consider letting me into their home.



I wish to know more please


----------



## Onket (Aug 2, 2011)

editor said:


> Moved to Brixton noticeboard forum.


 
Where was it?


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Aug 2, 2011)

Onket said:


> Where was it?



on the moon...


----------



## Onket (Aug 2, 2011)

Don't give up the day job, garf.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 2, 2011)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> you'd have to be bold to bone your killer ...


 
Like them spiders and praying wotsits.


----------



## fogbat (Aug 2, 2011)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Like them spiders and praying wotsits.


 
Priests?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 2, 2011)

Yeah thats them. Preying on those little kids.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Aug 2, 2011)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Yeah thats them. Preying on those little kids.


 
mantis priests?

told you theres some fucked up shit going on in Japan... but no you come all no it's just a jokey tv show which you guys aren't getting but insectoid clergy you're not explaining that away with out of context people it's not real...

wrong un...


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 2, 2011)

I'm not in Japan. 

mantis priests is now the name of my new band.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Aug 2, 2011)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I'm not in Japan.
> 
> mantis priests is now the name of my new band.


 
lol  so long as I get to go on one of those oh yer I vaugly knew em The band name that was my idea reality selb shows after your winehouse meets kobain untimely death tv snoozeathon...


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 2, 2011)

I'm too old to do that 27 death thing.


----------



## editor (Aug 2, 2011)

Jeez. What a welcome.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 2, 2011)

Well where is she?


----------



## krtek a houby (Aug 2, 2011)

Hello, Jules. Don't stare at me, I might blush.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 2, 2011)

"The girl looking for a room for rent smiled"
. . . . 
And then left. Are you sure she is not sitting next to you?


----------



## miniGMgoit (Aug 8, 2011)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Like them spiders and praying wotsits.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Aug 8, 2011)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I'm too old to do that 27 death thing.


emo


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 8, 2011)

Not emo enough.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 8, 2011)

Did you just 'like' me?

This is perverse.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Aug 8, 2011)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Did you just 'like' me?
> 
> This is perverse.


if by like you mean had a pain wank to one of your songs as some aversion therapy from stabbing children then yes I just liked you...

fucking ego maniac why the hell would I like you....

do you mean lick?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 8, 2011)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> fucking ego maniac why the hell would I like you....



Well that's what I mean. Odd.
It looks like it has been withdrawn now you bastard. Either that or I just imagined it.

Probably the second.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Aug 8, 2011)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Well that's what I mean. Odd.
> It looks like it has been withdrawn now you bastard. Either that or I just imagined it.
> 
> Probably the second.



I always pull out before the other persons satisfied, I am that bastard...


----------

